# Hozelock - be warned



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a Hozelock Cascade 1500 pump that I purchased just over 1yr ago but in reality has been used for less than 4months total. It is, I am reliably informed, rated for 24hr usage.

Yesterday I turned it back on to find it was no go. Turned off, stripped and cleaned it only to find that the magnetic coil surrounding the impeller is cracked from top to toe.

So today I contacted Hozelock - trusting in my 3yr warranty - only to be told that only the pump is covered by 3yrs and nothing else (as a by the by and if you didn't know, apart from the flex this is the only other part to the pump). I countered that this is part of the pump. Their answer was to say yes it is, but it only has a 12mth warranty because they stock spares for it!!!! What sort of rationale is that?

Anyway - this is to say *don't buy Hozelock* if something else is a viable alternative. To me this is customer service of the lowest order and I shall never buy another Hozelock product and I urge you to do the same.

This is purely my opinion but there you go ..... oh and the fact that a replacement part is only £16 does nothing to help my mood :chair:


----------

